# IV push during Infusion



## tonnch (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi!  Everyone,
I'm trying to find out if we can code an IV Push of a medication at the same time it is also being Infused?

Diltiazem IV Infusion 1405  to 1738
Diltiazem IV Push at 1449

Please advise, also need to have supporting guideline/source.

Thank You!  Tina


----------



## lsolway (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi- 
Reposting this scenario. Thanks


----------

